# ca18det trouble code issue



## hybrid garage (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi guys i know this is in the wrong place but the forum does't have a electronics forum, we have a nissan ute that someone put a ca18det in it with det ecu, they have all the main wires connected put has alot cut short, my problem is it runs like shit i have checked codes but comes up 55 all good, i know its missing knock sensor but dosnt show code i pulled tps plug off still no codes so i cant figure out where to start because i dont get any codes are there any wires that need to be connected to get ecu to read codes? many thanks


----------

